# Which fabrics work best with plastisol transfers?



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Do plastisols transfer well to all materials? I know it works with cotton. How about polyester? Wool? Acrylic? Blends?

Please let me know your experiences. What is the best type of fabric for plastisol transfers? What type of fabric should I not even consider? Do any of them call for special treatment or are they all straight transfers?

I'm completely new to this. I haven't even touched a plastisol sheet yet. So any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dee Dee said:


> Do plastisols transfer well to all materials? I know it works with cotton. How about polyester? Wool? Acrylic? Blends?
> 
> Please let me know your experiences. What is the best type of fabric for plastisol transfers? What type of fabric should I not even consider? Do any of them call for special treatment or are they all straight transfers?
> 
> I'm completely new to this. I haven't even touched a plastisol sheet yet. So any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated.


It works on 100% cotton, 50/50 only types ive printed on.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

By 50/50 what do you mean? 5o% cotton/50% polyester?


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dee Dee said:


> By 50/50 what do you mean? 5o% cotton/50% polyester?


Yes dats correct


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

100% cotton 50/50 cotton poly and 100% poly. For blends and poly though if not specifically for them dye migration can happen. The shirt dye can migrate into ink when heated.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

sben763 said:


> 100% cotton 50/50 cotton poly and 100% poly. For blends and poly though if not specifically for them dye migration can happen. The shirt dye can migrate into ink when heated.


What do you mean by "if not specifically for them dy migration can take place"? Is there something I can do to prevent this migration from happening? Some sort of pre-treatment?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No. Dye migration is possible with all poly and poly blends. The transfers should be labeled for polyester or poly blends use.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

sben763 said:


> No. Dye migration is possible with all poly and poly blends. The transfers should be labeled for polyester or poly blends use.


So when I place my order with the printer, I shoud ask for a specific type of plastisol transfer for polyester or polyester blends? And this will help lessen the possibility of dye migration? 

Sorry, I'm just a bit confused since I've never dealt with this before.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I would ask. I print my own plastisol transfers and use low bleed ink for all my transfers in case I use them on a poly or blend shirt. Red, is the worst color for dye migration


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh. I get it now. I was thinking the other way around - that the dye of the fabric itself could somehow migrate. You mean the ink of the plastisol could bleed onto the fabric. I will ask for low bleed ink. This has been a great help! And I'm sure it's saved me some future frustration.

Is there a visual difference between regular ink and low bleed ink? Is one brighter? Thicker?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You were right the first time, the polyester dye can bleed into the ink. For example, printing the wrong plastisol on a red poly shirt may give white ink a reddish tinge.

When I order transfers I always tell them the shirt color and fabric.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

wormil said:


> You were right the first time, the polyester dye can bleed into the ink. For example, printing the wrong plastisol on a red poly shirt may give white ink a reddish tinge.
> 
> When I order transfers I always tell them the shirt color and fabric.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums



Yet another thing to remember. By "wrong plastisol" I'm guessing you mean ink type. Is that correct?

When you tell the printer the shirt color and fabric type, does this cut down a lot on the bleeding? Or is some bleeding to be expected? Can you give me some percentages? Like for example: 90% of the transfers will be OK...

What heat settings and times do you use for transfers? Cotton? Polyester? 50/50 Cotton Polyester blend? 

I just want some idea of where to start when my heat press finally arrives. I am practicing but would like to produce as many wearable t-shirts as possible.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dee Dee said:


> When you tell the printer the shirt color and fabric type, does this cut down a lot on the bleeding? Or is some bleeding to be expected? Can you give me some percentages? Like for example: 90% of the transfers will be OK...
> 
> What heat settings and times do you use for transfers? Cotton? Polyester? 50/50 Cotton Polyester blend?
> 
> I just want some idea of where to start when my heat press finally arrives. I am practicing but would like to produce as many wearable t-shirts as possible.


Your transfer printer will tell you what settings to use with your heat press. It varies depending on the printer and type of ink used.

If you will be printing the transfer on both cotton and poly garments, then get transfers made for poly. They will also work on cotton.

With transfers made for poly, dye migration will be minimal, if any.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

It's great the way everyone jumps in and helps on this forum! I'm glad I found this community and can't wait until I learn enough to help others.


----------

